# Halstaff's SOS Haunt 2015



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a quick look at our haunt this year -






Many of the props have their own detailed videos if you would like to see their complete performances. Here are links to a few.
Big Red, the bartender - 



Papa VooDoo the witch doctor - 



Honest Pete - 



Bandit the Parrot -


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a smorgasbord of animation heaven!

I'm envious of your drone capability for those aerial shots:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Halloween! What a feast for the eyes! Everything is great but got a charge out of the mug moving across the bar and the dude popping out of the clock


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

NICE! there is alot of great stuff to look at here. Please submit this to Davis Graveyard for the haunt video this year. Would be great to have it on DVD to enjoy over and over.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great Video Steve!
Your haunt looks awesome!!!
Very nice lighting this year


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

{Applauds}

THAT is amazing.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hollywoods got nothin on you! You are just an animation phenom.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job Steve and Bryan's photography is phenomenal!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Lightman contributed to the video of the haunt as well again. Here's a little footage of the drone shot -

https://vimeo.com/150964808

Thank you Brian for this. I was so busy getting things turned on inside that I completely missed this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, your own personal drone pilot! You are blessed:jol:


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Spectacular and amazing work! :rolleyekin: Every scene is phenomenal!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous haunt, Steve!!! The scenes, the lighting, just spectacular!!! And you set the yard up and tear it down daily???!!!! And Brian's cinematography is getting soooo good!


The Halloween Lady said:


> Hollywoods got nothin on you! You are just an animation phenom.


Damn straight, ain't nobody better!!!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, wow, wow, that's a lot of animation, looks great!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!! So many animatronics and great scenes. The drone footage is great. It's really going to revolutionize the way we shoot videos.


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

steve you are the best


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a ton of animated props ... WOW!


----------



## Cirrus (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow. Really nice haunt! Nice drone work, too. I am in So OC, and sadly, with very few ToT'ers - wish I were closer, so I could see your haunt live -- very well done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:How did I miss commenting on this thread? I swear I thought I had already posted.....Goodness, I must be losing what few marbles I have left.:googly: Excellent haunt Steve, per usual. I love all the different scenes you have, and the drone video was too cool! I have to take some tips from you because your lighting really showcases each scene. Really awesome details, and such a fun place to be on Halloween night!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazing animatronic extravaganza! Looks better than most haunts you pay to see. Wish we lived close enough to come see it in person.


----------

